# adressbereich bei router-router verbindung



## gummibaum (31. Januar 2004)

hallo zusammen,

stehe vor einem kleinen problem und zwar:

ich möchte 2 router miteinander verbinden (beide SMC Barricade VBR7004) gehe davon aus, dass "normal" oder "crossover" kabel egal sind - werden vom router ja erkannt. nun wüsste ich gerne die konfiguration der ip bereiche bzw. ips der router (beide haben dsl modems angeschlossen). wie soll ich da am besten vorgehen?

wären folgende einstellungen korrekt?  zb.:

router1   192.168.1.1 mit adressbereich 192.168.1.2 bis 192.168.1.100
router2   192.168.2.1 mit adressbereich 192.168.2.2 bis 192.168.2.100

bzw. wenn o.g. adressvergabe falsch wäre - wie lautet sie richtig?

ich danke Euch schonmal im vorraus

Gruß
Gummibaum


----------



## Moosehead (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo Gummibaum,

mach doch bitte noch ein paar zusätzliche Angaben zu dem bereits bestehenden Netzwerk.
Was ist das für ein Router? Ein Standart DSL Router, oder eine fortgeschrittene Variante, wo man auch Routertabellen konfigurieren kann?

Bei einem "normalen" DSL-Router ist es meines Wissens nämlich nicht möglich mehrere Netze zu Routen.

Man könnte versuchen, den jeweils anderen Router als weiteren Standart Gateway bei den Clients einzutragen. Dann geht der Weg ins Netz mal über den einen, oder über den anderen Router.

Viel Erfolg,
Moosehead


----------



## gummibaum (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo und danke für die antwort Moosehead,

hier mal eine ausführliche beschreibung:

es handelt sich um zwei ganz simple dsl router - ohne routertabellen konfiguration. *es geht lediglich darum eine verbindung zum datenaustausch zwischen 2 lans herzustellen* (bridge?). 

der internetzugang ist und soll auch weiterhin nur über den "eigenen" bzw. lan eigenen router hergestellt werden. ich möchte den internetzugang der "fremden" pcs (also die die an dem fremden router hängen blocken, genauso sollen meine pcs am fremden router für internet gesperrt sein. 

an router1 (meiner) hängen 2 pcs und ich habe einen eigenen dsl anschluss über diesen router laufen. nur pcs die direkt an router1 angeschlossen sind sollen über router1 auf das internet zugreifen können.

an router2 (nachbar) hängen 2 pcs und er hat einen eigenen dsl anschluss über diesen router laufen. nur pcs die direkt an router2 angeschlossen sind sollen über router2 auf das internet zugreifen können.

die adressvergabe soll - sofern möglich jeder router selbst für sein netz vornehmen. 

-Internet-PC1-PC2-Router1--(nur datenaustausch, kein Internet)--Router2-PC1-PC2-Internet

so, hoffe ich habe es verständlich erklärt, auch wenn es einwenig verwirrend ausguggt


----------



## Moosehead (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gummibaum,

meiner Meinung nach, ist es nur möglich, wenn ihr beide ein IP Netz benutzt.
D.h. 
Router 1 hat die IP: 192.168.0.1
Router 2 hat die IP: 192.168.0.2

PC1 an Router 1 hat die IP: 192.168.0.10
PC2 an Router 1 hat die IP: 192.168.0.11

PC1 an Router 2 hat die IP: 192.168.0.20
PC2 an Router 2 hat die IP: 192.168.0.21

Konfiguration an Router 1: 
Router 2 wird als Client angeschlossen mit der static DHCP IP: 192.168.0.2 

Konfiguration an Router 2: 
Router 1 wird als Client angeschlossen mit der static DHCP IP: 192.168.0.1

Und es müssen eventuelle Filtereinstellungen an der Firewall geregelt werden.

So, ich hoffe, das dies ein wenig was gebracht hat. Gib auf jeden Fall mal Bescheid, ob das alles so hingehauen hat. Bin nämlich selber neugierig  

Viel Erfolg, 
Moose


----------



## gummibaum (2. Februar 2004)

hallo nochmal 

danke für die tipps, werde es so mal versuchen. denke das es aber noch ein oder zwei wochen dauern wird, bis ich genaueres weiß, da ja erst löcher gebohrt, dosen ver-, und kabel gelegt werden müssen.

gebe aber auf jedenfall bescheid welche konfig letztendlich funktioniert hat 

bis denne

gruß 
gummibaum


----------



## Hagen Oppermann (2. Februar 2004)

*Genau Moosehaead*

Es geht nicht darum zwei Router zu verbinden, sondern zwei IP-Subnetze.
Dies kann nur mit einem dritten Router geschehen. Dieser hat dann in jedem Netz je ein Bein und würde zwischen den Netzen hin und her routen.

Das Problem ist allerdings, dass man neben der Standardroute zum Internet, jedem Client eine weitere Route eintragen muß.  Diese führt dann über die IP- Adresse des dritten Routers im jeweils lokalen Segment, in das "Nachbarnetz". 

Angenommen der dritte Router hätte die IP 192.168.1.2/24 bzw. 192.168.2.2/24

Dann müsste man allen Hosts in 192.168.1.0/24 eintagen:

route add 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.2 METRIC 1

In 192.168.2.0/24 dann entsprechend.

Als Router empfehle ich einen Linux-PC mit zwei eth's. Dort gibt es eine Datei
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward. Steht in dieser Datei eine 1 routet Linux wie von Geisterhand.

p.S. Die Anfangs beschriebenen Geräte sind keine Router sondern im besten Falle NAT-Gateways. Ein Router vebindet Netze ohne IP-Adressen zu verändern.
Erst durch NAT "Network Adress Translation" wird es möglich, ein privates Netz im Internet  hinter einer einzigen "öffentlichen" Adresse zu verstecken. Also bitte haltet euch doch an die Begrifflichkeiten, sonst schämt ihr euch in ein Paar Jahren solch einen Sch... geschrieben zu haben.

m.f.G. Hagen


----------



## Moosehead (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo Hagen, 

da das Thema hier aber "adressbereich bei router-router verbindung" ist, mag man sich darüber streiten, ob es Sinnvoll ist ,hier über einen Software-Router zu diskutieren. 

Übrigends heißen die kleinen Hardware-Router ---- "DSL-Router".
Und der Begriff "Standart-Gateway" ist Microsoft-Terminologie.

Also sieh Dich vor, wie Du hier austeilst. 

P.S.: "eth's" als Netzwerkkarten zu bezeichnen ist, naja, irgendwie unpassend.

Schönen Tag noch, 

Moose


----------



## Hagen Oppermann (2. Februar 2004)

*Stimmt schon, aber !*

Hallo Mooskopf,

1.
Das Thema lautet zwar router-router Verbindug! Das geschilderte Problem besteht jedoch in der  Verbindung zweier Netze. In der Schule würde es heißen "Am Thema vorbei". 

2.
Stimmt schon, alle Welt redet von Routern im Zusammenhang mit NAT und DSL. Die Frage ist also, ob wir der allgemeinen Verwirrung folgen sollten. Portforwarding,  masquerading und routing sind nun mal verschiedene Dinge. Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte ein Gerät nicht Router nennen weil es nicht routet bzw. ein Gerät das routet sollte auch Router heißen. Das versteht ja kein Mensch.
Es sei denn die Leute wissen nicht  was portforwarding,  masquerading und routing bedeutet, dann könnte man natürlich auch Schweinetrog dazu sagen.

Ich empfehle als weiterfürende Literatur  das Buch 
TCP/IP Netzwerkadministration 
ISBN 3-89721-110-6
Kapitel "Routing-Architektur des Internet"

Also nicht jammern, Linux nehmen!


----------



## Moosehead (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo Hagen,

1. Das Thema war, aus den bestehenden Komponenten, ein laufendes Netzwerk       zu bilden. Und zwar so, dass der Kollege auf die Dateien seines Nachbarn zugreiffen kann. 

Und das sollte doch, wie oben beschrieben, funktionieren.

2. Ich gebe Dir 100%tig Recht, dass ein Hardware-"Router" den Begriff Router nicht verdient.

Aber hier deswegen so einen Aufstand zu machen und dabei noch beleidigend zu werden, halte ich, mit verlaub, für sehr gewagt.

Desweiteren werde ich nichts mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben, denn es ist nicht Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums. 

 

Schönen Tag noch, 

Moose


----------



## gummibaum (2. Februar 2004)

hui, hier gehts ja noch richtig rund 

hier die Lösung laut SMC Support Center (da hätte ich aber auch vorher draufkommen können dort anzurufen)

z.B.:
Breitbandrouter1:  192.168.2.1  Adressbereich: 192.168.2.2-100; DHCP an
Breitbandrouter2:  192.168.2.2 DHCP aus

=> somit fungiert der Router2 nur als switch, da die pcs nur über den physikalisch "eigenen" router online gehen sollen noch gateway bzw. dns server auf die ip des "eigenen" routers stellen.

regards

Gummibaum


----------

